# Welcome to Medicare Exam



## dballard2004 (Apr 13, 2010)

If I understand correctly, the Medicare guidelines do not have a specific ICD-9 code requirement for the Welcome to Medicare exam.  I'm curious what others are using for the dx code and is it getting paid?  Are you using V70.0?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

You're correct.  Typically we use V70.0 for the G04** series.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 13, 2010)

We also typically use V70.0


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Lisa!


----------

